# Looking for wading partner/s for tomorrow 4-26-14 (POC area)



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm going out tomorrow to do some wading to try to find the fish. I want to scout some places towards greens and cottons if anyone is interested. I'm not 100% that I am going to run to greens but I will be wading somewhere and I dont guarantee fish...LOL. I run a 23' Haynie Bigfoot. Just shoot me a pm tonight or text (361)935-5218 Kevin


----------

